# How to power Airtel/BSNL Modem from laptop ?



## PraKs (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey guys,

A very simple question, Is it possible to pull power from USB port (2.0) of laptop & power on Airtel/BSNL Modem ?

Reqirement is simple - There is no UPS & one needs modem to work incase of power cut. Laptop has 2 USB ports & gives 2 hours of battery backup. if I am not wrong Modem will work on around 9V of power. 

Will it be possible to make modem work by taking power supply from USB ports of laptop ? if Yes, HOW  ??


----------



## PraKs (Aug 10, 2009)

Anyone got an idea on this ?


----------



## vandit (Aug 11, 2009)

The USB output voltage is around 5V. So if your modem req. 9V, it will not work.


----------



## ico (Aug 14, 2009)

^ I've actually used my Beetel 220BXI modem with my Telephone's 6V adapter. 

But the question is, where can you find a cable whose one end can be connected to your modem's power supply and the 2nd to the USB port. Extremely difficult to find.


----------



## PraKs (Aug 17, 2009)

ico said:


> ^ I've actually used my Beetel 220BXI modem with my Telephone's 6V adapter.



Can you pls tell how did you do that. Have the same 220 BX


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 17, 2009)

usb is dc o/p...the modem may have ac input...i think u need converters

but my modem smartax is 9v-1a ac rating...i guess so much current cant be supplied by usb...


----------

